# 91 240sx Wheel Fitment



## crzygrim (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the widest set of rims put on a S13 without a widebody kit or fender flares? I am looking to put some 18X8.5 on front and 18X9.5 on rear are they to wide? If so what are the widest that will fit.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you should be ok with the correct offset and maybe rolling the guards - run a slightly thinner width tyre if you have to


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Joel said:


> you should be ok with the correct offset and maybe rolling the guards - run a slightly thinner width tyre if you have to


agreed, 18s should fit fine, but also, offset too, because you dont want it to stick out too far. just search on here, there's a few threads about correct offset for specific sizes.
edit: here's a few links to set you in the right path

http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=105987&highlight=offset+size

http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=76432&highlight=offset+size

http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=32037&highlight=offset+size

so with that collective information, you should be pretty set for finding the right sized wheels with the offest.


----------

